# Potenciometro 6 pines



## Imk (Nov 17, 2010)

Bueno antes que nada muchas gracias por ayudarme en otros posts, seré breve y me disculpo porque no se aprecia bien la foto (la verdad no se si sirva de algo).

Este potenciometro lo saque de un equipo de música bastante viejito, de esos plateados para casettes y ando por hacer un emisor infrarrojo (con la ayuda que obtuve en este foro!), así que le saque una resistencia variable al cacharro ese, pero tiene seis patas y no tengo ni la menor idea de como se enchufan, son dos filas de tres.



No les doy las características ni el modelo porque el aparatito no dice nada, y teniendo tantas patas no se como medirlas.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## krit (Nov 17, 2010)

Seguramente seran dos potenciometros unidos por el mismo eje. Se suelen usan en aparatos estereo, uno para cada canal de volumen.


----------



## abndol (Nov 17, 2010)

Es un potenciómetro doble o stéreo, puedes utilizar la fila de adelante o la de atrás.



Saludos


----------



## Imk (Nov 17, 2010)

Uh que bueno muchas gracias!
Al fin le encontré que dice algo que tenía tapado: 105F - T100kAx2

No se que significa, tal vez el x2 simbolice lo que me dijiste. supongo que tenés razón, como la señal es estereo serían necesarios dos potenciometros o mejor aún uno doble. solucionado gracias en pila!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 17, 2010)

100K - 100Kohms la resistividad que tiene como máximo entre los extremos de cada linea
A - que es logaritmico....ya sabras que significa
x2 - porque tiene 2 lineas, 2 potenciometros


----------



## Imk (Nov 17, 2010)

Si es logarítmico (aunque no pienso construir la gráfica para asegurarme) Casi cien llega a 90k, por si querías adivinar(salvo que esté midiendo algo mal).
Y yo que pensaba que lo potenciometros de volúmen eran lineales...

Agradezco mucho un placer andar en este foro!


----------



## moises95 (Jun 17, 2011)

Tengo varios potenciometros de volumen de 6 pines pero no tengo ni idea de para que sirve cada pin . 

¿Como se conecta cada pin de un potenciometro de 6 pines?


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jun 17, 2011)

es un potenciometro doble... controlas con un potenciometro dos salidas

por ejemplo: para una fuente conmutada enves de usar dos potenciometros usas uno doble..


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pues te lo resumo:
El pootenciometro es como una resistencia que se varia su valor mientras giras la perilla.
Si quieres ajustar el valor de la resistencia por ejemplo del audio, pues un potenciometro de 3 pines, es como una resistencia.
Entonces un potenciometro de 6 pines son 2 resistencias, estos de 6 pines se usan mas en el audio, porque como en el audio es SEÑAL IZQUIERDA Y SEÑAL DERECHA pues se conecta cada canal a cada resistencia y al girar a la izqu. se pone el valor max. de resistencia y no pasa audio, si lo giras se va disminuyendo su valor y va pasando el audio mas y mas hasta que el potenciometro no tiene resistencia y el auido pasa a toda leche
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## moises95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah, ahora entiendo como funciona. Pero necesito ahora saber de esos 3 pines la funcion de cada. Por ejemplo pin 1 coloco la entrada de el audio pin 2 el ground y el pin 3 la salida regulada. Es un ejemplo  no se si es correcto lo que he puesto, por eso nececiso saber que conectar en cada pin.

Y otra cosilla mas, los potenciometros esos son capaces de regular corriente alterna?? por ejemplo regular un foco de 220v


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2011)

No ni se te ocurra, ni siquiera tienen esa aislación, los potenciometros, se utilzan sobre todo en señal, o con tensiones a muy baja corriente, ya que no estan previstos para manejar potencia, si no señal a bajos niveles de corriente.

Si son de volumen, no te sirven para otra cosa que no sea audio ya que la pista tiene depositado el carbón en forma logaritmica, eso es fácil comprobar, ponés el cursor a mitad de recorrido, y medis de un extremo al centro  y luego del centro al otro extremo, y veras que si es de 10K de un lado tenes 1k y del otro 9K, es decir al centro hay 1/10 del valor total, si es lineala tendraas la mitad del valor de cada lado

La potencia se regula mediante semiconductores ya sea en continua o en alterna

Existen otro tipo de potenciometros para manejar un poco más de potencia y se llaman reóstatos, pero estos no son muy precisos


----------



## moises95 (Jun 18, 2011)

Entonces para regular la luminosidad de Leds ¿que deberia de usar? Semiconductores? Cuales son para ello? pero la intension es regular leds mediante potenciometros como con el sonido.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2011)

O un regulador ajustable o un PWM con un 555 hay otras opciones


----------



## eliask15 (Jun 8, 2016)

hola amigos .. quisieran saber sobre esto , vean tengo una planta de sonido de 1000watts y un EQ clarion de 7 band con entrada aux , quería yo hacer  un sistema de sonido con solo eso para mi auto que fuera todo oculto, es decir .. que el eq no se vera en el tablero ni nada ,  quisiera colocarle un potenciometro de 6 pines estereo .. de tal manera que no tenga que usar el EQ si no solo el pontenciometro que voy tener a un lado para regular el volumen de el receptor bluetooth para conectar mi teléfono y escuchar mi musica tranquilo .. mi pregunta es como yo se que cuantos kohm necesita tener el potenciometro para que sea el adecuado para este sistema? ... tengo claro como conectarlo y eso, pero aparte del potenciometro necesitaria otra cosa ? por que lo que tengo entendido es conectar la entrada de audio que del receptor al poteciometro y la salida a la entrada de aux del EQ ... podria el volumen de EQ mas de la mitad y regularia la señal con el potenciometro .. que uds me recomendaria para tener un nivel de sonido sin interferencia de masa por el potenciometro y cual podria usar para este caso .. me ofrecieron uno de 50kohm y otro de 100kohm.. seria mucha resistencia ? y poca resistencia podria dañar el potenciometro ? les agradeceria mucho amigos sus respuestas soy nuevo aqui y se que esta pag   me va ayudar a futuros proyectos ... muchas gracias amigos


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 26, 2022)

Hola tengo una pregunta, de un potenciómetro de 6 pines b50k me saltó una pieza de cobre que no sé dónde va


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

Así sin foto ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> Hola tengo una pregunta, de un potenciómetro de 6 pines b50k me saltó una pieza de cobre que no sé dónde va


Mejor preguntá acá:


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 26, 2022)

La pagina no me deja subir la foto. Solo es una pieza que hasta donde pude ver sirve de puente para que el parlante encienda


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2022)

.


@Dastsoto eres newbie y ni te has presentado, pero bueno. Para subir imágenes/archivos/etc *lee aquí* (haz click)




Salu2.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*
* 
P.D.: *compra un potenciómetro nuevo


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> La pagina no me deja subir la foto. Solo es una pieza que hasta donde pude ver sirve de puente para que el parlante encienda


Los potenciómetros no se USAN para encender  PARLANTES. En el medio, entre el *potenciómetro* y el* parlante* suele haber *ALGO* mas.
Algunos potenciómetros  usan el *cursor* del *cobre* o bronce. Incluso algunos vienen con una llave que funciona como interruptor de energía, pero ese es otro tema, no éste de potenciómetros.
Usted No tiene un problema, tienes 2 al menos. 
El segundo es que, NO tiene claro la relación entre potenciómetro y parlante. .


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 26, 2022)

Entonces esa pieza debe ser el cursor. Y honestamente no sé nada de estos temas, pero al girar el potenciómetro, controlo el volumen y encendido del parlante, también puedo encenderlo con el control, pero para que el control funcione primero debo girar el potenciómetro hasta que el parlante encienda, y eso es cuando esa pieza de cobre (que anda suelta) hace contacto adentro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

Claro y sigues porfiando con que adivinemos ¿? Por favor sube una foto , ya se te ha indicado cómo hacerlo !




			https://www.google.com/search?q=potenciómetro+con+interruptor&source=hp&ei=TNG4Yr2UMs3T1sQPwISQ0AQ&iflsig=AJiK0e8AAAAAYrjfXOJDThUuUamUL7zUp-IBl51gJMj2&ved=0ahUKEwi96qm9icz4AhXNqZUCHUACBEoQ4dUDCAc&uact=5&oq=potenciómetro+con+interruptor&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAMyBQgAEIAEMgUIABCABDIGCAAQHhAWMgYIABAeEBYyBggAEB4QFjIGCAAQHhAWMgYIABAeEBYyBggAEB4QFjIICAAQHhAWEAoyBggAEB4QFjoLCAAQgAQQsQMQgwE6CAgAEIAEELEDOg4ILhCABBCxAxDHARCjAjoRCC4QgAQQsQMQgwEQxwEQ0QM6CwguEIAEEMcBENEDOg4ILhCABBCxAxCDARDUAjoLCC4QgAQQxwEQowI6CwguEIAEELEDEIMBOgUILhCABDoICC4QgAQQsQM6CAgAELEDEIMBOg4ILhCABBCxAxDHARDRA1AAWMxNYOhpaABwAHgAgAG-A4gBtDuSAQoxMC4xLjMuOC43mAEAoAEB&sclient=gws-wiz


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> Entonces esa pieza debe ser el cursor. Y honestamente no sé nada de estos temas, pero al girar el potenciómetro, controlo el volumen y encendido del parlante, también puedo encenderlo con el control, pero para que el control funcione primero debo girar el potenciómetro hasta que el parlante encienda, y eso es cuando esa pieza de cobre (que anda suelta) hace contacto adentro


Lo que no entendemos es : ¿Como llegó el potenciómetro a sus manos?  Ya que usted dice, no saber nada al respecto !!


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 26, 2022)

Ahí estarían la pieza y el potenciómetro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2022)

O reemplazas todo el potenciómetro , o puenteas el interruptor del potenciómetro y lo manejas desde el control remoto.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 26, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> Ahí estarían la pieza y el potenciómetro


Ah , como suponía , es un potenciómetro con corte de energía, los que se desprendió, es el vástago conmutador de la llave de corte, no del potenciómetro.

👇
Aqui un ejemplo parecido


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 27, 2022)

Y se puede reparar o la recomendación es cambiarlo? De momento le hice un puente, pero lo ideal sería que funciones correctamente


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> se puede reparar o la recomendación es cambiarlo?


Ambas opciones son validas, dependerá de tus herramientas y mañas.
Yo me inclino a reemplazarlo directamente, ni quiero saber en el estado que está el resto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

Cambiarlo, si se desarmó es porque o lo golpearon o lo forzaron.

Si tenés poca experiencia, lo mejor es cortar con alicate las patas, retirarlas y limpiar las perforaciones , esto para evitar dañar el impreso.

Otra opción sería instalarle un bonito interruptor a tecla.


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 27, 2022)

Todavía funcionan solo que debo estar haciéndole juego porque esa pieza queda bailando adentro ya que no sé dónde va. Pero solo puedo hacer que encienda, el volumen no lo puedo controlar con eso porque al moverse pierde el contacto y se apaga el parlante


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 27, 2022)

Buenas. ¿Podrías subir una foto de la parte superior? Es decir, de la pieza de nylon que mueve el eje y actúa sobre los contactos.

Y otra de la chapita suelta en otra posición, para apreciar bien la forma.


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2022)

.


La única solución es *reemplazarlo* ya que al *Genio TocaTodo* se le perdio un resorte/fleje muy pequeño que es el elemento que enclava a dicha chapita en sus dos posiciones posibles.


Suele pasar cuando se desarma sin conocer.  




Salu2.-


----------



## Dastsoto (Jun 27, 2022)

Y como esperabas que mandara la foto de la pieza que estaba adentro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2022)

No convendría que la parte de 220 o  110Vac toque la otra parte del potenciómetro , con peligro de electrocución ... a cambiarlo !


----------



## unmonje (Jun 27, 2022)

Dastsoto dijo:


> Todavía funcionan solo que debo estar haciéndole juego porque esa pieza queda bailando adentro ya que no sé dónde va. Pero solo puedo hacer que encienda, el volumen no lo puedo controlar con eso porque al moverse pierde el contacto y se apaga el parlante


Eso ya está muerto , ve y compra uno de repuesto y cámbialo de una vez.


----------

